# Enduro-var on 100 year old pine kitchen floor?



## KevinBlair (Jan 13, 2012)

I just finished sanding our kitchen floor. I had to rip off two layers of underlayment and two layers tile to get to the original wood; which turned out to pine. House is from about 1910, so this is older pine. The guys putting in the underlayment must have been paid by the nail; they drove in a lot of them. I'll try to post a pic.

I wiped some water onto the floor to show my wife what a clear finish would look like, more or less, and she liked it. That means no staining, which works for me on all levels.

After doing a lot of reading, I am leaning towards the enduro-var, which is supposed to give the amber tone (or close to it) that I'd get from traditional, oil based finishes. It seems easy to apply. So, a few questions:

1) any one have any experience with enduro-var on floors?
2) semi-gloss vs. Satin? Or could I even go with a full gloss?
3) any other option that would also be water based? I like the low odor, easy clean up, etc. I have used a water based finish from Lowes, but it lacked the amber tone, so I'd prefer something like the enduro-var.
4) I plan to leave the nail holes. There are a lot of them and I think filling them will only make them stand out. Thoughts?










Thanks!


----------



## DCDEAN (Dec 5, 2016)

Hey Kevin! I signed up to LJ just to reply to your post. Im going to be using Endurovar on heart pine floors in my house in DC at the end of the week. How did you project turn out? Any photos you could share?? Thanks!


----------



## mrbob (Nov 3, 2016)

The glossier the finish the more it will show any imperfections in your sanding.
Water base, add some Trans Tint dye
http://homesteadfinishingproducts.com/transtint-liquid-dyes/


----------



## KevinBlair (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi DCDean, I didn't use the endurovar in the end, but instead this product from MINWAX:

http://www.minwax.com/wood-products/clear-protective-finishes/interior/minwax-water-based-oilmodified-polyurethane

I believe it to be pretty much the same thing, but from a different manufacturer. That said, I have now used more of the General finishes on some furniture projects and their stuff is very high quality and I'd probably choose them over MINWAX next time.

I did use the gloss over the semi-gloss or satin. It turned out really well. If I get a second I'll try to take and upload a picture. I haven't anything negative to say about the product or the outcome.

The infused oil did give the wood the traditional "glow" you get from oil, but with the benefits of a water based product: low odor, fast drying time, easy clean up.

The floors have held up nicely now for over 3 years. The only thing we've noticed is that if water sits/pools in an area for a long time (24 hours or more), then it seems to get through the poly and into the wood. This didn't happen in the kitchen to the floors, but in a bathroom where I used the MINWAX on a cabinet. I'm not sure if this would happen with the Endurovar vs. the MINWAX; perhaps some others have experience with it?

I did easily refinish the bathroom cabinet by sanding out the damaged area and then reapplying the MINWAX.

Hope that help! Post your final decision and results. I'd like to see them.

Best,
Kevin


----------



## DCDEAN (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi Kevin,

Thanks for letting me know how your project went. I ended up on using de-waxed shellac and the high-gloss top coat by Endurovar. The application of both was a piece of cake and the drying time was fantastic. The results are fantastic.

Take care
Will


----------

